# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Nice article about our shops....

## MIke R

in NH Magazine.....

http://www.nhmagazine.com/January-20...lle-Valley-NH/

  







Great Shopping Awaits in Waterville Valley, NH 
*Great Shopping Awaits in Waterville Valley, NH*

*Wicked Good Shopping at Waterville Valley*

                    By Lisa Brown
Share on facebookShare on twitterShare on stumbleuponShare on favoritesMore Sharing Services



 
                                      "Dammit Dolls" from Dreams and Visions
                                      photo courtesy of waterville valley and sean curtin


      Whew, you survived the holidays, the  extended family dramas and the last-minute guests. Its a new year and  time to put you a little higher up on the family radar screen. Give  yourself permission to go into fantasy orbit and head to Waterville  Valley, New Hampshires equivalent of Oz. Take Rte. 49 East (oh, just  for fun, lets call it the yellow brick road), travel about 11 miles  to the end of the road and you are in Waterville Valley. It is that  simple. Waterville Valley is a planned four-season community full of  indulgence. Here, you are allowed and encouraged to eat, drink, be  merry, savor winter outdoor activities (ski, cross-country ski and  snowmobile) and, yes, shop! Go ahead, close your eyes and click your  heels together.
      Tucked between ski slopes, condominiums, villas and luxury  accommodations is the Waterville Valley Town Square; this is your  one-stop shopping destination.
*Dreams and Visions*  is an upscale gift shop full of fabulous gifts and home décor. Youll  find cards, entertainment ware, Norwegian wool sweaters, toddler footie  pajamas and a great selection of fun moose and bear items. The jewelry  selection dazzles and dangles. Stock up on body care products to soothe  aching feet, pick up a Yankee Candle for a romantic bath and play  kissy-face under a classic blanket from Denali Home. Dont leave without  a Dammit Doll  it might be just the item you need ($14.95) to deal  with a boss who thinks he/she is boss of the universe.


*Toad Hall Toys and The Bookmonger*  are two shops in one and both worth spending some time in. Send the  kids to the toy section (Toad Hall Toys) while browsing for a good  winter read in The Bookmonger. The toy section is vast and has something  for all ages, including games, puzzles, books and unusual items such as  Nature Calls Alarm Clocks ($19.95), the teachable clock that has an  alarm with the sound of a wild animal. There is a bin section with  low-priced goodies ($1.50), which is easy on the wallet. In The  Bookmonger you will find all the _NY Times_ best-sellers,  magazines, newspapers, local authors and more.  This is your weekend and  maybe the only opportunity in a while to actually delve into a great  book without lifes interruptions. Splurge.
 
                                      The retro Pigpen Ice Cream & Candy
                                      photo courtesy of waterville valley and sean curtin


      Oops, forgot to bring your ski goggles? No problem, youll find goggles  galore and so much more (clothing, footwear, socks, helmets) at *1829 Outfitters*.  Look for all things North Face (which means yikes if you have teens),  Timberland, Smith and Oakley. The Pillsbury Doughboy-like snowsuits for  toddlers are just adorable and solid for outdoor fun. When it comes to  ski fashion apparel and accessories for all ages, this is the place to  outfit the whole family.
      So what if its January, is there truly a time to not have ice cream? Look no further than *Pigpen Ice Cream & Candy*,  the newly renovated (retro cars) shop, featuring an ice cream bar  (funky and fun ice cream flavors) and a candy counter. Expect lots of  kids, giggling teens and overindulgent grandparents who like to park  themselves here for hours.
*The Jugtown Country Store*  is not to be missed. This is the areas supermarket and a whole lot  more. Youll find freshly baked bread and pastries, mouthwatering  sandwiches from the deli, warm soups, entrées to go, local cheeses, an  amazing collection of craft beer and a whole cooled cellar stocked with  wine from around the world. Bring memories home with an official Jugtown  hat, tee or mug.
      There are plenty of places to eat in Waterville Valley, from pizza to  prime rib, from casual to elegant and somewhere in between. If you only  have time for a glass of wine or a bottle of beer, stop by the *Blue Moon Café* and  check out the toboggan bar. Youll find fun menu items, twinkling white  lights, a welcoming atmosphere and a few good pick-up lines.
 *Before Heading Out*

      Do yourself a humongous favor and check out the Pemigewasset Chamber of Commerce and Information Center  off I-93 at Exit 28. Youll find rows and rows of pamphlets and  brochures about the entire Pemigewasset area as well as Waterville  Valley. You can also register snowmobiles and pick up trail maps. In  addition, theres a terrific little store within the center that offers  unique gifts and locally made items. Be sure to check out the earrings  made from old New Hampshire Turnpike tokens, New Hampshire quarters and  more. The mittens (made out of recycled old wool sweaters) are super  warm and colorful. Look also for maple syrup, goats milk soap and other  New Hampshire-made products. The staff is knowledgeable and welcoming.

----------


## phil62

Very nice, Mike. I guess the good reviews will continue as long as they keep you in the back and away from the customers.

Phil

----------


## MIke R

you got that right!!!......I know my place and my role in this organization and  its  clearly NOT sales

thats what we hire cute college girls for

----------


## cec1

I know from our own business that it's always gratifying to get such positive "press."  Congratulations, Mike!

----------


## andynap

Very nice. It would have been better with pictures of Wendi and Lena :)

----------


## george

I enjoy rhum vanille at Bookmonger :)

----------


## MIke R

I enjoy it too......every Saturday when I am forced to work a shift up front.....copious amounts of it :eagerness:

----------


## SammyKoby

This is really an important and informative conversation you have shared.Thanks

----------

